# feeding fish



## cashmoney24 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

Merle loves fish, so I give him a nice variety of freshwater fish from Whole Foods. My question is, can I feed him marine fish, such as tuna, grouper, or cod? I would love to give him a nice variety, but am not sure that saltwater fish would be ok for him. Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 4, 2013)

I've fed tuna (froze fillets not canned), cod, salmon, rockfish, mahi mahi, I think flounder and a couple others. Fresh is always better but I feed the frozen fillets. I'm not entirely sure about other saltwater fish but I've also tried scallops which everyone devoured. Varnyard mentioned feeding mackerel before without any bad effects. I would just be careful how much fish you feed, they tend to make really greasy/smelly poops.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not an expert but tuna, mackerel and other pelagic fishes tend to have a higher mercury content and consumption should be limited. This is just what I read in a book and I've also seen several articles on it so just a word of caution.


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. Definitely helpful


----------

